# Nice Captain America Cameo



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Captain America 2: The winter Soldier giving props to Felt and their own Captain America.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

Uprwstsdr said:


> Captain America 2: The winter Soldier giving props to Felt and their own Captain America.


Yeah I saw that! I pointed it out to the wife...She just rolled her eyes


----------

